# The Hobby-machinist In The Home Shop



## wrmiller (Jun 7, 2015)

Bought a new bench for the shop, and now have space for the old computer. Now all I need is a fridge, microwave, and a cot and I can just stay out here. Fairly certain the Significant Other wouldn't approve though...


----------



## brino (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Bill,

I originally put a PC into my shop to have quick access to an automotive database program while working on vehicles. 
However, I find I use it for a whole lot more!
-looking up tools, fluids, recommended techniques, etc.
-reading PDF copies of manuals for the tools I have
-playing music (either mp3's, streaming audio) and podcasts (the CBC radio science show "Quirks and Quarks" is one of my favourites.)
-checking my bids for tools on ebay
-and of course reading/posting at the Hobby Machinist....

It is one essential shop tool for me now, even though mine is an old athalon processor running Windows XP. 
I did build a 1/4 inch plywood box for it with fans and filters to help extend its life.
When it eventually dies, I kept another old retired PC to replace it.

-brino


----------



## Rangemaster1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Sure is a purty work bench.  In this day ang age, a computing device of some sort is almost imperative in the busy work shop.  When you get the tapper installed, call me.

Ron


----------



## kvt (Jun 7, 2015)

you need to remove that red thing so you have more room to play.   Have a laptop that I use.  No longer even have a reg pc.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 7, 2015)

kvt said:


> you need to remove that red thing so you have more room to play.   Have a laptop that I use.  No longer even have a reg pc.



Thanks, but I think I've bought enough machines (6) in the last two years to last me a little while. 

I have friends who only own laptops, but I have not found a good use for them. Maybe it's because I've always needed engineering level performance in my computers for work, and laptops are all about battery life with too small a keyboard and screen (for me). I'm sitting in front of a 27" screen right now. May eventually get one though.


----------



## kvt (Jun 7, 2015)

yea,  but I can have all of my stuff on it laptop,  It gets hooked to a screen and key board when needed, and when on the road have all the same stuff but with only a 17" screen and large laptop keyboard.   Plus my laptop is more power that most home computers.   I do IT and networks for a living so  I know what to order.  
Now for that red thing,   even if you do not need more machines,  you need the space for projects, right.  or at least that is what I say.


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2015)

kvt said:


> Have a laptop that I use. No longer even have a reg pc.



A laptop would not live very long in my shop -grinding dust, weld smoke, sawdust would all make for short lifetimes.
(note I am very careful to vacuum up the sawdust before grinding or welding!)

My current old desktop PC is currently in a plywood box with fans and filters. The monitor is an LCD one that was heading to the garbage, I replaced some capacitors and it's held up okay. I just replaced the keyboard and mouse both were failing, luckily I found a wireless pair at a yard sale for $5....two less cables coming thru the box. I wrapped the new keyboard in kitchen plastic wrap to try to extend it's life.

Also, a desktop machine is much easier to blow/vacuum the accumulated dust out of. I hate working inside laptops.....



kvt said:


> you need to remove that red thing so you have more room to play.



yeah....my shop is a 2-car garage with no room for vehicles. I have to do auto repair outside......which for quite a few months per year is a real PITA.

-brino


----------



## kvt (Jun 8, 2015)

Plastic wrap on the key board,  Yea,  have done that one also,   Wireless mouse and KB are the way to go,   The only thing diff is the enclosure.  But the laptop normally covered with towel in the shop which helps keep stuff out of it. and laptops are often a little bit more sealed than the PCs are.


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 8, 2015)

I have a 1.5 car space (15'x20') for the shop at present. Getting a little full though.

I have one of those molded rubber covers over the keyboard and the mouse is a wireless. Will throw a sheet or something over the computer when not in use.


----------



## kvt (Jun 8, 2015)

as long as you do not block the fan exit holes or the sheet fit to tight, you should be able to leave the sheet over it anyway,  like adding a filter.


----------



## higgite (Jun 8, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Bought a new bench for the shop, and now have space for the old computer. Now all I need is a fridge, microwave, and a cot and I can just stay out here. Fairly certain the Significant Other wouldn't approve though...



I'd think a greater concern is that she WOULD approve! 

Nice bench. Where'd you get it? Did the shelf come with it?

Tom


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 8, 2015)

Global Industrial. The shelf was extra, as was the lower shelf. Got the basic bench for just a bit more than Griz wanted just for the top. Mine is 1 3/4" ash though, not maple which was a bit cheaper. Still a hardwood though.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Oct 16, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Bought a new bench for the shop, and now have space for the old computer. Now all I need is a fridge, microwave, and a cot and I can just stay out here. Fairly certain the Significant Other wouldn't approve though...
> 
> View attachment 105330


I like that bench very cool where did you get that one.


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 16, 2015)

See post above.


----------

